# confusion!!



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

My old chap is very sadly getting towards the end (DM!) 
now the confusion comes with types of gsd's i dislike the roach and steep angulation types, my old boy is what is known as a straight back i guess. 
Now you can get shiloh gsds and king (we dont have these in the uk) working and show lines where the **** do you start. I dont want a highly driven schutzhund or show dog i want an intelligent natural watchdog who is going to be a great companion like my darling faithful boy now. Does anyone know or could recommend good quality breeder or a rescue.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

im a bit confused too~ do you want a shiloh/king? or just a "straight" back?


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

He was a rescue from the uk and he is a medium coated straight back but the best dog ever. Did meet a gsd breeder who thought he was bred along the old fashioned lines like the dogs of the 40's and was offered an open cheque from an american lady who desperately wanted him. From what i can tell the shiloh and kings have been mixed out with other breeds not sure if this correct?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Generally helps to do your research with what you do like, and then start calling/emailing around to start find responsible breeders.

German Shepherd Dog Breed Types

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, TYPE COMPARISON

Breed Types & Related Families

STRENGTHS & WEAKNESSES


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for the links very interesting i do like the straight back types the best just need to find a breeder close by. Does anyone know anyone in the indiana, southern illinois or northern kentucky area?


----------



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

McKnight's German Shepard - Stud Service & Puppies you might look at this site. If you are willing to travel. I have seen him, with one of his dogs, and at obedience trial. Really nice looking dog, well mannered, he did real good for his first trial.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

thank you very interesting link and nice looking dog.


----------

